# LR/Transporter (or similar) and custom metadata fields



## ianbutty (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi
I'm been using Lighroom as a raw processor since v1. I'm in the process of migrating away from IMatch as my DAM solution to using Lightroom as my DAM. I am able to easily migrate keywords, IMatch categories and standard image metadata. 

Within IMatch, however, I have a number of custom properties for each image. Eg a property containing "Alamy ID", one for Alamy's essential keywords, things like that. As I can write scripts for IMatch I can get that information out of IMatch in a veriety of way as XMP, as a CSV - in short in whatever format I need to get it into Lightroom.

In Lightroom I've defined custom metadata fields to accept the data. I was hoping to use the LR/Transporter plug-in to then populate those custom metadata fields. However I can't find a way in LR/Transporter to specify my own custom metadata fields as a destination. Does anyone know if this is possible, and if not are there any other plugin-in arround which might do this?

Thanks 
Ian.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 9, 2009)

My updated Search Replace Transfer plug-in will be released this week and will have 16 custom fields.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 9, 2009)

I should add that I have serious reservations about putting valuable data in LR custom fields. If you want to do this, I recommend learning how to create your own custom fields in LR.


----------



## ianbutty (Nov 9, 2009)

[quote author=johnbeardy link=topic=834'.msg56522#msg56522 date=125778878']
I should add that I have serious reservations about putting valuable data in LR custom fields. If you want to do this, I recommend learning how to create your own custom fields in LR.
[/quote]

Indeed!! Already HAVE created my own custom fields for this data for exactly that reason. I just need to workout how get that data in there (without rekeying it which is what I am having to do at moment). Beacause I don't (yet) know how to programme in LUA, and not wanting to reinvent any wheels I was hoping that there was a plug-in already written that I could use to populate the fields I have defined.

If your plug-in can do that you as you say, then I stongly suspect you will have a new customer later this week.

Thanks,
Ian.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 9, 2009)

Or at the least a useful beta tester! I've some other code for importing from XML and CSV files which I was already thinking of adding to the plug-in, and chose the number of custom fields being 16 because I could take custom field data from Expression Media (iView) using its XML export. So very much thinking along the same lines (must come from spending a chunk of my childhood in H Grove).

John


----------



## ianbutty (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi John,
Yes, if you want me to have a go at beta testing anything just let me know. 
Thanks
Ian.
PS. I'm at t'other end o' town... in the Heatons. Anyone who has lived any time navigating Stockport's streets knows that the quickest way from A to B is very rarely a straight line in this town! I am rapidly coming to the same conclusion about programing in LUA!


----------



## fashionshowphotos (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi John
we are trying to export the keywords from bridge or lightroom with transporter 
the problem is that we need to get the keywords into separte columns in the csv file 
for instance the head keyword is model and the sub keywords are their names. or designer sub keyword dior ,hermes etc.

we have about 1'',''' images so its not possible to do it in excel

what do you think

thanks for everything


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 25, 2009)

[quote author=fashionshowphotos link=topic=834'.msg57438#msg57438 date=1259167548]
...we have about 1'',''' images so its not possible to do it in excel
[/quote]
Use Microsoft Access then.


----------



## fashionshowphotos (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks denis
all; the keywords and sub keywords come out in one column with a semi colon between them 
i need to have them sorted by keyword or else it just one huge jumble of keuwords

how is access going to work 

thanks
sean cunningham


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 25, 2009)

When you import delimited values in an Access table, you tell it what character is used as a separator be it comma, semi-colon, double-quotes or tab...


----------



## vab (Sep 3, 2010)

Just happened to download the newest version of LR/Transporter and am struggling with the use of it.
I own LR 2.6.

I want a csv file with the following IPTC info of EACH photo (since I am still testing, I have a "restricted version" and may use up to 5 images):
* File name
* Title
* Caption
* Headline
* path to the image

The reason for the usage of LR/Transporter is that I need csv-files to batch import photos to my online store. I don't want to use my gallery anymore as it is not very comfortable for my customer.



How to use Transporter? I appreciate every help!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, vab  

For what you want (with a major restriction mentioned later), you can do the following:

[li]Select all photos you want the information exported on

[/li]
[li]Choose _File_/_Plug-in Extras_/_Export Metadata using LR/Transporter ...

_[/li]
[li]Uncheck "_for each image, create a companion file with the suffix:_" in the _Companion files_ tab_:

_





[/li]
[li]Fill in the information in the _Summary file_ tab with something like this:






On the heading row, write the column names by typing them and add {tab} and {return} by clicking the appropriate "_Add a tab_" "_Add a new line_" buttons.

On the detail row, add the tokens (the {} names) by clicking on _Add token_ and add add {tab} and {return} by clicking the appropriate buttons.

[/li]
[li]You can then save what you entered as a preset.
[/li]
This will create a .txt file with the requested information, with a heading row and one row per selected photo. You can add a footer row also, if you want.

Now comes the restriction :
I have not found a way to tell LR/Transporter to export the full path name (directory structure) of a photo, all I ever get is the lowest level folder name the photo is in.
{pathName} gives me the lowest-level folder + FileName, {folder} only gives me the lowest-level folder.
This might be a major draw back for your use case.

Beat


Edit:
Could you please also take a minute and update your forum profile to reflect the LR version you're currently using? This would facilitate trouble shooting.


----------

